

Ask HN: Are there any Python or C# tutorials based on projects? - Spock

The good folks over at tuxradar.com do coding tutorials by setting up projects such as RSS readers and Space Invader clones.  I was wondering if there was anything else out there that did something similar?  Unfortunately for tuxradar they don't seem update the coding side of the site anymore and the projects are outdated (plus I've done them all over the past couple of years anyway!)
Live Long and Prosper! &#60;3
======
sshrin
Are you looking to learn a specific framework or just the basic concepts? Have
you tried projects at google code for examples?

~~~
Spock
I'm learning to code, and I just find it easier to follow a project rather
than reading page after page of theory.

